# Favourite chapters - The Silmarillion



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2004)

Which chapters of the Silmarillion have succeeded to captivate your heart for whatever reason? Tell us why! 

Try to limit your vote to the chapters which are truly the dearest to you, otherwise it'll just be a bunch of people voting for every option on the poll.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 14, 2004)

Ten chapters was about as much as I could narrow it down, therefore I picked the era that has interested me most to read about and selected the chapters that cover it.

Another way to put it is that the only things I have small interest in are Turin's story and... oh wait, I guess that's about it. 

But the rebel Noldor.... you put me down for the rebel Noldor.

By the way, I'm back. My browser quit automatically redirecting me  and I couldn't be bothered click the link... fotunately for the Sil forum that's been taken care of.

Missed you guys though... Ivan, Inder and the rest who frequent this section. Now lets all argue about Feanor aka Feanaro aka Faenor !


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 15, 2004)

First things first: You have no idea how glad I am to see you back, Nóm! 'Tis a happy day indeed, a x-mas present in advance, so to speak.  

Which chapters?
I managed to come up with only eight or so of them, although I will have a hard time explaining why. Those are simply the eight that interest me most, and gives me that extra, special feelings of awe, joy, sadness and hope.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Arvedui, I was that much disapointed to learn you are no longer a moderator here. I have always thought you go about the job just the way my ideal of a mod should... you were one the best, one the best (and as fierce as a dragon in a pinch?)!


I thought I'd say a little more on the chapters.

Of Beleriand and it's Realms isn't eventful but it's one of my favouites because of all the information it gives us on the lands. Same with Eldamar and the Princes... But I just couldn't say they are the most "dear" to me. The Ruin of Beleriand and the Fall of Fingolfin is though. That one, Nirnaeth and Earendil are excellent chapters with major events. Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin is one of my favourite tales, but I find this is mostly because of UT and BoLT, so that is why I didn't vote for it. 

Of the Coming of Men into the West almost made my list, because of the meeting with Finrod and also all of the interesting information about where the Edain migrate to.

I guess all of those along with Beren and Luthien would have made my long list, and perhaps also the Coming of the Elves...oh and maybe the Noldor in Beleriand. 

If forced to pick one chapter: The Flight of the Noldor.

The Akallabeth is excellent. But it along with the Ainulindale is not part of the Quenta so I decided I wouldn't vote for them, even though the poll covers the entire book.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 16, 2004)

Good god there are so many...but 'Of The Ruin of Beleriand' has to win, it is simply a beautifully sad chapter. Fingolfin dies, as do many other great Elves, and it seems as if Morgoth will triumph but the Elves strike back-along with the "weak" race of Men-this chapter personifies not only all that which is good about the Elves, but also the Noldor and Men. The Noldor did not give up, Maedhros, Fingolfin, even Celegorm and Curufin, the Fourth Battle had it's fair share of heroes who are unwilling to be crushed by Morgoth despite the fact that he is so strong...kind of like Feanor eh, ithrynluin. 

My 2,000th post-huzzah!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2004)

It was with great difficulty that I brought myself to vote for five chapters, instead of fifteen. 

_Valaquenta_ - Big fan of the Ainur, not much to say here. Wish more was said on the Maiar, though.

_Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor_ - A great story of an awakening of a marvellous people, and a great adventure of their travels through the long leagues of Middle-earth to finally reach their designated home in the far west. Interesting division of the Three Kindreds.

_Of the Flight of the Noldor_ - Exciting, epic, awe-inspiring. A classic. 

_Of Beren and Lúthien_ - One of the best love stories in existence, and a personal favourite as it involves many wondrous and 'magical' characters and a journey to the very heart of evil. Touche!

_Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath_ - the final overthrow of the greatest evil could not have been better staged and described. The Valar, the Maiar, the Elves, the Balrogs, the Dragons, the Orks, the Men...all in a great mix of grandeur and battle.



Nóm said:


> Another way to put it is that the only things I have small interest in are Turin's story and... oh wait, I guess that's about it.



You are one of the few people that share my opinion about Turin's stories. Many consider it/them to be one of the best. Ah well, different interests.



Inderjit S said:


> My 2,000th post-huzzah!



Congrats on all the 2k hype, Inder.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 16, 2004)

I do think the Narn is a good story, just my least favourite. That Turin is not someone I really enjoy reading about is the reason for this. I found myself more frustrated with him than anything. But the events of Hurin after he is released, the death of the siblings, and reuinion of their parents are excellent parts of the book.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think it is a _bad_ story either, since there are certainly elements of it that I enjoy, such as Hurin's imprisonment on Thangorodrim, the family's association with Doriath, and most of all any part having to do with Glaurung, whom I consider to be pretty much one of the best villains Tolkien created. Those passages having to do solely with Turin and his wonderings are what I am not too keen on.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 16, 2004)

ithrynluin-I am surprised that you have not included the chapter which contains Feanor's death amongst your favourite.

The Narn is indeed a beautiful, tragic story, and Hurin remains one of my favourite characters, along with Turin, despite their flaws, in fact because of their flaws.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> ithrynluin-I am surprised that you have not included the chapter which contains Feanor's death amongst your favourite.



I would have, but alas!, it is not graphic enough and therefore I was unable to relish it to the fullest.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, Nóm. It feels good to have been able to do that kind of 'work' and also along the way have pleased at least one of the members. But sometimes the time given to us are not enough to keep on doing what one really would have liked to do. But if time permits, and I am asked again, I would surely take on the responsibility once more.

To the topic:
I feel that it is impossible to narrow it down to just one. But after thinking about it over and over and over again, I can come down to two:
_Of Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin_ cannot in my mind be separated from _Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath,_ Especially if one reads _Of Tuor and his Coming to Gondolin_ from the UT first. 
I guess that the story of Tuor, Gondolin and especially Eärendil have a very special place in my reading.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Dec 21, 2004)

A question only I will ask - are we talking about the '77 Silmarillion or 'the Silmarillion' in the wider sense?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if you're asking each of us or not...so:

While I have indicated I am thinking of CT's compiled Sil when answering the poll (it's why I didn't vote for Tuor & Gondolin), haven't said that I speak of the Silmarillion (in the wide sense) when I speak of the Narn. Actually that's why I used "Narn" but it might be hard to notice.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2004)

Well there are so many chapters that I like....but for sure I like most Of The Fifth Battle: Nirnaeth Arnoediad,The Ruin of Beleriand and Of The Voyage of Earendil and the war of Wrath.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if you're asking each of us, so:

While I have indicated I am thinking of CT's compiled Sil when I answer the poll (it's why I didn't vote for Tuor & Gondolin), I did not say that I ment it in a wide sense when speaking of the Narn. That is why I used "Narn", but it might be difficult to notice.

I'm glad to be asked this. I often mean it in the wider sence and that probably goes unnoticed. Sometimes I fail to capitolize "The" to indicate this, but I'm not real consistent its probably not the best way to do it. In most cases its not going to hurt anything if they think I'm speaking only of CT's.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jan 6, 2005)

My vote would be either with the Ruin of Beleriand or the Nirnaeth Arnoediad. I chose these two for the epic scale and grandeur of the battles, not their (eventual) tragic outcome. Of course, Fëanor and the Flight and Return of the Noldor are also captivating chapters.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jan 6, 2005)

The chapters I liked the best were Of Beren and Luthien and the voyage of Earendil. I liked the entire book, but those chapters were my favorite.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 7, 2005)

My favourite chapret is _Beren and Luthien _because their love is greater and stronger that the evil. The take the Silmaril and they escape from Melkor - the greatest of all.


----------



## Beleg (Jan 8, 2005)

my favourite probably is 'Of Turin Turambar', but 'Of Beleriand and It's Realms' comes a close second.


----------

